# Combinado



## jumpita

Qual a expressao espanhola (castelhano peninsular) mais comum para dizer "como combinado...."/"conforme combinado..."
É que eu creio que nao é igual a português. Estou correcta?
Obrigada a todos!


----------



## araceli

Buenas tardes:

Podría ser: conforme a lo acordado/combinado, pero convendría que escribas una oración completa para tener una idea más acabada de lo que quieres expresar.
Espera las opiniones de los españoles.

Suerte


----------



## Tomby

Olá Jumpita! Não sei se se refere à seguinte expressão portuguesa: *Está combinado?* 
Então em Espanha se diz: "_¿De acuerdo?_". Também "_¿Vale?_" (linguagem de rua, muito popular nesta altura).
Mais outra: "_¿Está(s) conforme [conmigo]?_".
Espero poder ajudado! 
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Olá Jumpita! Não sei se se refere à seguinte expressão portuguesa: *Está combinado?*
> Então em Espanha se diz: "_¿De acuerdo?_". Também "_¿Vale?_" (linguagem de rua, muito popular nesta altura).
> Mais outra: "_¿Está(s) conforme [conmigo]?_".
> Espero poder ajudado!
> Bom fim-de-semana!


 
TT también estoy interesada en esta pregunta. Tu respuesta no saca mi duda. ¿Cómo traducirías esta frase? «*Conforme combinado estaréi amanhã na tua casa.»*
Muchas gracias


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> TT también estoy interesada en esta pregunta. Tu respuesta no saca mi duda. ¿Cómo traducirías esta frase? «*Conforme combinado estaréi amanhã na tua casa.»*
> Muchas gracias


¡Hola Naticruz!
Creo que me apresuré demasiado en dar la respuesta. No me había dado cuenta de «_Conforme combinado_». Pensaba únicamente en "_Está combinado?_"
Entonces la respuesta es la que ha dado Araceli.
Respecto a tu frase «_Conforme combinado estaréi amanhã na tua casa_» yo la traduciría como «Conforme a lo acordado estaré mañana en tu casa». Lógicamente puede haber muchas variaciones, v.g., «Tal como hablámos estaré mañana en tu casa», etc.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Hola Naticruz!
> Creo que me apresuré demasiado en dar la respuesta. No me había dado cuenta de «_Conforme combinado_». Pensaba únicamente en "_Está combinado?_"
> Entonces la respuesta es la que ha dado Araceli.
> Respecto a tu frase «_Conforme combinado estaréi amanhã na tua casa_» yo la traduciría como «Conforme a lo acordado estaré mañana en tu casa». Lógicamente puede haber muchas variaciones, v.g., «Tal como hablámos estaré mañana en tu casa», etc.
> ¡Saludos!


 
*Según a lo acordado ¿*estará también correcto? ¿Sí afirmativo, cuál de las dos expresiones es más corriente en España?
Muchas gracias.
Hazme el favor de tener un buen fin de semana.
Naticruz


----------



## Tomby

Naticruz said:


> *Según a lo acordado, ¿*estará también correcto? ¿Sí En caso afirmativo, cuál de las dos expresiones es más corriente en España?


Ambas. 
Conforme (a) lo acordado = Según lo acordado 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Naticruz

Tombatossals said:


> Ambas.
> Conforme (a) lo acordado = Según lo acordado
> Bem-haja!


 
Gracias por la pronta respuesta y por la corrección que es *siempre *muy bien venida 
Mejores saludos


----------



## beut

Naticruz said:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta y por la corrección que es *siempre *muy bien venida
> Mejores saludos


 
"Gracias por tu rápida respuesta y por la corrección, que es siempre bienvenida

Saludos"

NO: "pronta" "muy bien vebida" "Mejores saludos"


----------



## vemcaluisa

*Dúvida nova:*

Quando digo "Nos vemos amanhã então?" e respondem "Combinado."
"Leva meu casaco hoje de noite?" e respondem "Combinado."
No sentido de acertado, com certeza, claro que faço/vou/...

posso dizer "combinado" mesmo em espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que se entenderia, mas não se usa. O melhor é dizer: "de acuerdo".


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha não se entenderia. De acuerdo, conforme,são as melhores opções.  Na giria juvenil, *ok *(oquei)


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Na Espanha não se entenderia. De acuerdo, conforme,são as melhores opções. Na giria juvenil, *ok *(oquei)


_..., ¿vale?_ es también super comun en España.


----------



## beut

Muy bien todas las respuestas: "de acuerdo", "vale". Es como si "firmaras" un contrato verbal con la otra persona o persona. 
Por ejemplo : ¿quedamos a las diez en el Restaurante? Diríamos "de acuerdo, a las 10 allí".. pero si a alguien no le parece bien (no "combinado"), propone otra hora hasta que aparezca el "vale" o "de acuerdo" equivalente a "queda combinado".


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> _..., ¿vale?_ es también super comun en España.


 
Sí, muy común. Puede ser ¿v*ale*?  interrogación  para saber si se cerró el acuedo y *vale, *  respuesta de confirmación a todo lo acordado. 

Valeu!


----------



## beut

Vale es un término latino  y, por lo tanto, muy antigüo.Venía de decir coomo Adiós. "Vale, consérvate sano" del verbo valere. "El que se dice al remate o término de algo".(RAE) Es como la palabra final como remate de un acuerdo.


----------



## ourense

beut said:


> Vale es un término latino y, por lo tanto, muy antigüo.Venía de decir coomo Adiós. "Vale, consérvate sano" del verbo valere. "El que se dice al remate o término de algo".(RAE) Es como la palabra final como remate de un acuerdo.


 
Muchos han querido ver el "vale" del español de España como un heredero del antiguo (no antigüo) _vale_ latino (más o menos equivalente a _adiós_). Sin embargo, muchos otros pensamos que se trata simplemente del verbo "valer" = estar conforme a las exigencias, que es mucho más acorde al uso que se le da. No decimos adiós con el _vale_, decimos que algo está... OK; o sea, que es válido, que vale. Y por tanto, su uso proviene de épocas recientes.


----------



## beut

Proviene del latín. (bueno como valer), pero lógicamente no se usa ya como aDios. Es como decir SI, SI. Estoy de acuerdo en eso pero yo lo utilizo ya como ADiós y lo voy a poner en uso y así pues tendrá su gracia.


----------



## pkogan

Como dijo Araceli, en la Argentina diríamos "según lo combinado/acordado", "conforme a lo combinado/acordado"


----------

